
Living in a Wheelchair – Scientist/Entrepreneur Living with ALS on Twitch - keithnz
https://www.twitch.tv/livinginawheelchair
======
keithnz
He also has a blog post explaining his intentions
[https://medium.com/@roger.rethinker/rethink-technologies-
our...](https://medium.com/@roger.rethinker/rethink-technologies-our-future-
plans-11f106d62bd1) . His mission to create 40 patents and try to turn them
into reality within the next year, and if they don't go anywhere, they become
public domain.

